# Basics of Lasagna Gardening



## Jne (Jun 2, 2011)

We just planted 12 tomato bushes in to a lasagna garden. They seem to do well. Some leaves are yellow on the bottom, but I will try the Epsom salt cure you recommened ....


----------



## Esther (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks so much.. this article is so informative
i've never even heard of the phrase
you explained it so well. thanks again!


----------



## Steve3 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a big fan of lasagne gardening, I use it as the basis for my square foot garden. Great writeup!


----------



## nury (May 11, 2014)

Hi, my name is nury . I live in an area buffeted by winds ,drought and benzonite ( clay ) soils and high elevation , would lasagna gardening work for me and do you have some advise that could be helpul it will be greatly appreciated ! Thaks a million !


----------

